# Adelaide get together.



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Adelaidians
Battyeone and I are planning to get together at some time- with place and time yet to be determined.
Is anyone else interested in catching up with us? Either reply here or PM me, but don't provide emails etc through the reply button.
She is down south and I am central.
Margaret (darowil)


----------



## maggiesaggie (Jun 27, 2011)

I' down south too, so let me know what you plan.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Hi Margaret, I am in the Eastern Suburbs, would love to catch up with you. I am mainly a machine knitter. Friday is not good, or Sunday, but would love to meet up with you and others xxx


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi , I am south so would be happy to meet . Most days are ok but will be away in Sept from 9th thru 20th.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

I am in Mile End....keen too.... :thumbup:


----------



## Yankalilla (Jul 17, 2011)

Love to catch up I'm at Yankalilla


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Clearly people are keen. Most are down south or central. 
Seems heading South to meet would be best. Lauralbee may have a way to go, so not all the way to Yankallila. Does anyone have suggestions as to where we could meet.
And when suits people? Day, evening (may be harder to find somewhere to meet- especially if dependent on others for transport who might want to be otherwise occupied.), weekend.
Wooldeb is away from the 9th Sept, I am away from 25th August to 2nd Sept.
Margaret (darowil)


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi guys you are welcome to meet at my place . We are at Woodcroft if that isn't too far south . Let me know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the offer- seems OK to me, lets see what others have to say.
Do you have any preference for times?
Margaret


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Day time is probably better for the first time. We have a property & it can be tricky to find us at night. I would prefer weekday if that suits other only as we are often out at weekends. But I will fit in with whatever others want if they work. Deb


----------



## Yankalilla (Jul 17, 2011)

Love to catch up I can only do Thursdays any week - I'm the one from Yankalilla


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Thursday is fine with me so lets wait & see what others feel about a date....


----------



## maggiesaggie (Jun 27, 2011)

I work full time Mon -fri, so after 4 pm or weekends would suit me best.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Thursdays are usually quite clear for me. I usually travel by bus when I go away from my comfort zone, but that is usually ok, takes longer, but has less stress for me.

My forebears were from Yankallila. We travelled through there one time and I had the most delicious Cornish Pasty.

I do hope that we can meet up one day. Days are best for me though xxx


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Laurelbee you may have to catch a ride if you are coming to my place . We are a long way from the Main Rd & its quite hilly.Deb


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Wooldeb, your very kind....my suggestion is that your never going to get it perfect for everyone.... if you wish to offer your home and hospitality, read all the responses and make a choice considering as many as you can but what suits you best is paramount really. My five cents .... wednesday and thursday are not for me... also not week ends....mostly. If you decide a time that suits I would be more than willing to ferry some people if they can get to a central point. cheers and looking forward to meeting everyone....
Sharon


----------



## mrsdroof (Jun 12, 2011)

I would love to join the gathering too. A week day time would suit me best too, later in Sept as have a few craft deadlines to meet. I live in Mitcham council area if that helps anyone for tranport. I don't drive after dark..


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Late Sept really sounds great to me. I don't know when you can all make it but lets see how we go. I am really fine with any day so I can fit in . 
Lets keep getting an idea of the days suited to everyone first. Deb


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I will give it another day or two and then collate all the responses and work out what suits most people- we will never get everyone on one day or one place that suits everyone. But it certaintly looks doable for a good number of us.
Margaret


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

excellent


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds good to me...


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

I will be out of action here on Knitting Paradise for a while. There was a cancellation for Cataract Operation, and I received a phone call this morning. I accepted, and will have it tomorrow. So probably for a few days I will miss all the forum letters and ideas. Will write in as soon as possible.

I was able to tell two keen knitters about Knitting Paradise today. So looks like more friends here xxx


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

All the best with the operation... Deb


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm from Semaphore Park. Would love to come on a Thursday. Will be away 11th and fourth Thursdays of the month are out for me.

Looking forward to the meeting.

Cheers


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Laurelbee,
I hope the srigery goes/went well. Hopefully in a couple of days you will be seeing better than now. What a lovely surprise to get it done early.
Exciting about two more interested- they are welcome to the get together as well.
Margaret


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Will pray that surgery goes well for you.

Cheers


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello, I'm from Lockleys and would love to get together with other knitters. But I still work part-time, so the best day for me would be a Wednesday or a Friday, or at the weekend, which will probably not work for most folk. Daytime would be best for me as I don't drive at night - I had cataract surgery about three years ago, and now find the lights of oncoming vehicles too dazzling and disorientating, especially when I'm unfamiliar with the area. Hope your surgery goes well and would love to catch up with other folk if possible. Regards, Althea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have 'spoken' with wooldeb and we are looking at the 29th Septmeber to get together at ther place. No further details at this stage. We should sort out a time soon so people can set that aside. So any preferences please fotr the time. All other details will be provided closer to the time- probably after mid-Septemebr for address etc.
As I am not aware of anyway of sending a private message to a group can you please send me your email addresses via a PM (so it is not accessable to all and sundry in cyber space) for address details etc later.
Are people closer to town interested in getting together sometime before then?I am away from 25th August to 2nd September.


----------

